# Automatic Feeder with Timers



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Is there such a thing as "Automatic Feeder with Timers" ? I would like to feed my YBs at a set time but unfortunately I am often not home for that. I also do traveling regularly. 

Can I buy automatic-feeders with timers or does someone know how to build one ? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jass SamOplay (May 29, 2012)

Nice wish!!!
Do we have some sort of such product? That's gonna be CL!


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Yes, I have a friend with one, I'd guess it holds 100 lbs of feed. He can set the timer as well as how much feed comes out. Took some tinkering with it, as the sparrows learned the timing and were getting more feed than his birds. Lol. 

I would guess he got it from a hardware/farm ranch/ tractor supply store. My guess is it was sold more along the lines for chickens.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Silver Wings said:


> Yes, I have a friend with one, I'd guess it holds 100 lbs of feed. He can set the timer as well as how much feed comes out. Took some tinkering with it, as the sparrows learned the timing and were getting more feed than his birds. Lol.
> 
> I would guess he got it from a hardware/farm ranch/ tractor supply store. My guess is it was sold more along the lines for chickens.


Thanks Silver Wings - Anyway to get more info on it from your friend ? 

I will also do more research ...


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Kabootarbaaz said:


> Thanks Silver Wings - Anyway to get more info on it from your friend ?
> 
> I will also do more research ...


Not sure what brand his is (and we don't have any 'chain stores' out here - so I can't say try this store or that).

But here is a video of what his does... It's not his unit, but the lid acts the same and the concept is the same. Looks like hunting supply places would be another good bet for this. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBFasvkmYtU

OK here (State side - USA) we are all pretty familure with Cabela's. Here is some info from them - again in the hunting supply area is where these were found. You can even feed pond fish with them. I like the one that looks like a tree stump 

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Game-Feeder-Buyers-Guide/531988.uts

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/browse/game-feeders/_/N-1100178


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

I am now thinking a different design. Something where I have feeder with plenty of feed that could last for couple of weeks for a 12 - 24 pigeons. If this feeder is self-closing lid/access-point where the birds can only feed if the feed is open for them to get to the grain. 

If using an electric actuator, I can open and close the access to grain on the feeder at a certain time, I am done. 

The net effect is birds will have access to the grain in the feeder for 10 mins all-they-can-eat and twice a day. 

Would that work ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Be careful with automatic feeders. Someone used one, and lost a lot of birds when it failed. It stopped working and the birds starved.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Jay3 said:


> Be careful with automatic feeders. Someone used one, and lost a lot of birds when it failed. It stopped working and the birds starved.


I agree, I wouldn't want to depend on them. A short trip fishing so they're fed on time - from time to time is one thing. I like being there when I feed, I like having the time to visually check on how everyone is doing (from a distance).


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe this would be better for you.

Feeders made out of 90mm PVC tube, length to suit amount of grain required. Great for stock birds or individual pens or when going on holidays. No spillage as they can't throw their heads. Components: 1 x 32mm tube 47mm in length. 1 x 45deg angle both female ends. 1 x 90mm tube cut to 100mm, with a 41mm hole centered 44mm from 1 end. 2 x 90mm end caps. There is no need to glue the fittings as they are a tight fit. I have also made them with a verandah to prevent fowling, made from 90mm tube + 45 deg fitting cut in half pop riveted over the hole so that the feeders can be used inside the loft.


----------



## Kabootarbaaz (Dec 15, 2013)

Snakeman13 said:


> Maybe this would be better for you.
> 
> Feeders made out of 90mm PVC tube, length to suit amount of grain required. Great for stock birds or individual pens or when going on holidays. No spillage as they can't throw their heads. Components: 1 x 32mm tube 47mm in length. 1 x 45deg angle both female ends. 1 x 90mm tube cut to 100mm, with a 41mm hole centered 44mm from 1 end. 2 x 90mm end caps. There is no need to glue the fittings as they are a tight fit. I have also made them with a verandah to prevent fowling, made from 90mm tube + 45 deg fitting cut in half pop riveted over the hole so that the feeders can be used inside the loft.


So you need several of these for a dozen birds, correct ?


----------



## Snakeman13 (Oct 28, 2013)

Kabootarbaaz said:


> So you need several of these for a dozen birds, correct ?



If you make the top pipe say 2-3 feet then it will hold a large amount of food, I have different lengths of pipe for different times required for the number of birds that need to be fed.

If you have 30 birds then about 30 ounces per day x the numberr of days say 7 (presuming you would visit once a week to check the birds out and have a relaxing view of them. so 210 ounces which would be about 14 pounds of feed would easily fit in a pipe 2-3 feet long

Just extrapolate these figures to suit yourself and your birds.

Once the birds are used to eating from them they do not eat too much and usually only eat their fill once a day.

Regards Bruce


----------

